# Who is breeding what?



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I want to know what species everyone is currently breeding?

I have some Zebra danios that are always breeding, but they eat the eggs & fry so its not too productive lol


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

I have some Texas+Urophthalmus hybrid fry in a 10g. They're all the size of pinheads right now, but I can't wait to see what this combination looks like once they grow a bit.


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

my cons are looking frisky


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

nice one guys, any pics?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

i breed convicts. i got too many babies. like 100+ in a 10g


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

JD's....going to try for a JD x FH cross.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> JD's....going to try for a JD x FH cross.


 that would also kick ass


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

i am currently breeding with a female ****-sapien (sp) lol, no i have a lot of wags that are constantly having babies, but then the mom goes along and eats them, lol stupid mother.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

if your really banging a chick at age 15, you are pretty fuckin pimped in my book


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

piranha45 said:


> if your really banging a chick at age 15, you are pretty fuckin pimped in my book


 im a pimp then








and that jd/fh would look pretty cool i bet


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

I got 2 jaguar cichlids breeding...
can't seem to keep the babies alive tho...

edit for typo


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

im beeding guppys in a 10g


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

well without knowing it when making this thread, I have been breeding plattys, I found one baby last night


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Two of my discus spawn regularly, the eggs usually disappear pretty quickly.

-PK


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

My green Texas and JD look like they are going to breed.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Lots of fish and inverts right now,
Killifish, Livebearers, couple of darters, leeches, many other odd
aquatic inverts.

I'd list them but it takes a hell of alot of time and effort,

Most have names bigger than they are.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

more people need to work with leeches..








You have any medicinal leeches Poly?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

one of my male and female dragons are always on top 0f eachother
hope to see something soon
but the feamale is more aggressive than the male right now
all he wants to do is sleep and eat


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

im trying to breed oscars and bristlenose plecs,some strange super-livebreeder,and possibly gouramis


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

I breed mollies for feeder, convicts, and trying to breed oscars...


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

trying to breed zebra plecs at the moment and thats it.
dixon


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Death in # said:


> one of my male and female dragons are always on top 0f eachother
> hope to see something soon
> but the feamale is more aggressive than the male right now
> all he wants to do is sleep and eat


 sounds like my schneider skinks. they are like that alot. so far no eggs though


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

CrocKeeper said:


> more people need to work with leeches..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Working with Hirudo aswell as Macrobdella,

I've also got a few local collected Snail leeches that I'm unsure 
what Genus they are in, I have too few to kill and send of for an ID
They do seem to be reproducing so far.

Leeches are quite facinating animals, maybe not for everyone
but definitly interesting.


----------



## aznkon (Apr 27, 2004)

working with some fhs right now and i'm trying to get a fh x texas mix but no one pairing up yet also going for a fh x parrot mix and that's going well but for some reason the male is not fertilizing the eggs. i'm tryign to get some zebra plecos and try my hand at breeding those guys but too expensive to get them and impossible to find them


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

aznkon said:


> also going for a fh x parrot mix and that's going well but for some reason the male is not fertilizing the eggs.


male parrots are renowned for being infertile. You need a male fh and a female parrot if you're going to get anywhere.


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

I have a breeding pair of Jags, who breed way too much!
I have around 100, 1.5" babies ready to go.... Any takers?








And I have about 50 just now swimming fry.

I also have a breeding pair of Angels who like to eat their eggs.
And I think I have a breeding pair of Oscars, They are going through the motions,
but haven't seen any eggs yet...


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

convicts for feeders... just had a bunch hatch about a week ago.


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

hey ruby i see your back


----------



## aznkon (Apr 27, 2004)

yea i do have the male fh and a female blood parrot and it doesnt' seem to work for some reason. i know my male fh is good cause he's fertilized 3 batches of fh already. so i dunno...i guess i'll just keep on trying and if it works i'll update everyone


----------



## booger (Mar 8, 2004)

Koi and cons is all I have breeding right now


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

do you use an egg catcher for the koi or what?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

delirium said:


> I have a breeding pair of Jags, who breed way too much!
> I have around 100, 1.5" babies ready to go.... Any takers?
> 
> 
> ...


 im going to indiana some time this summer. ill have to give you a call when i decide to go








i would love some little jags


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Lemmy the big pimpin gerbil lord at work :nod:


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

im wanting to breed my yellows but i need some help like what to do to make them want to breed


----------



## tunaman (Mar 6, 2003)

I have successfully bred my wife and we are having fry on July 14th!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

baby tuna







I hope they don't get caught by the line trawlers


----------



## HawkHunter (Nov 11, 2003)

lolz









turns out my 2 freshwater barracuda's are opposite sex. I'm still reading up on how to get them into the jive, but i am not sure if my other fish can handle an 82F tank. These cudas like it hot i guess.. lolz









I talked to my lfs dealer, and he suggested lots of plants.. anywho, im going to try, so there ya go!

cheers,
Hawk


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

2 dojo loaches and a pleco? they will do fine in 82 F water.


----------



## HawkHunter (Nov 11, 2003)

Thats what i figured, but a few sources have suggested that it could be "not good" for the loaches. They prefer much cooler water. As long as i do it slowly, I've been told the same thing you just said though, they should be fine.


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

im doing an expermint with feeders and they actually do fine in 82







so i think pretty much any fish can be in 82 why anybody would think somthing would die in 82 i still dont know


----------



## HawkHunter (Nov 11, 2003)

Not that they would "die", just that it would be stressful to them, which could of course lead to them getting infected, and possibly death. Anywho, thats that...

Cheers,
Hawk


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

gourami-master said:


> im doing an expermint with feeders and they actually do fine in 82
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 your word is worthless and anyone who'd take you seriously obviously couldn't know you very well


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> delirium said:
> 
> 
> > I have a breeding pair of Jags, who breed way too much!
> ...


 What part of Indiana are you going to?
Let me know when your coming.... I have ton's of babies and I don't know what to do with all of them...
Well, I guess I could use them as feeders


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

sell em to the fish shop


----------



## etb (Nov 6, 2003)

Right now DD.BLACK ANGELS. with no problems. Heres one of the breeding pairs.


----------



## etb (Nov 6, 2003)

And here are some of the fry.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

god thats alot of angelfish


----------



## etb (Nov 6, 2003)

Yah thats just a few of them after I culled thru them there are 255 left I have 5 tanks full. And thats just from one spawning.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

What the heck are you going to do with all those angel fish?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

im workin on some common gold fish, well not really i just got a couple in a tank

and just want to see if they breed, dont even know if there male and

female


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

trying to breed lemmon yellow haveing alot of trubbles my friend said there peter and paul if you get my drift so how do i sex them


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

ahhahaha peter and paul the homosexual lemons,


----------



## etb (Nov 6, 2003)

I'v been selling them Im in the process of setting a few more pair Ihave no problem at all selling them. All that I have now are already sold . And I need a lot more.


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> sell em to the fish shop


 Yeah, that's what I'm going to do...
It took a while to find a fish store that would want them.
But I did find a fish store that is going to buy them for $2. each.
They only want 25 though and I have 155


----------



## UUSKAR (May 30, 2004)

Anybody ever tried breeding Australian Blue Lobsters?

I think I would really like to breed these....they're EXPENSIVE tho. They were selling for 20 dollars a piece at Petco.


----------



## Trimma194 (Mar 20, 2004)

convicts and guppies


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

convicts ... I have eggs that just hatched.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

I think my cons might breed...all of the sudden they have been swimming together and hiding under a rock..I would check for eggs but I dont want to give them stress..


----------

